
All the Ways to Make a Web Component - georges_gomes
https://webcomponents.dev/blog/all-the-ways-to-make-a-web-component/
======
westbrook
So great to see all of these implementations outlines in one place. It’s
particularly helpful to see the benefits these web components could bring to
the file size of the JS in your application. Hopefully the great scores that
some of these libraries are achieving serve as a challenge to the others to
push for even better number across the board in the future.

~~~
georges_gomes
It always starts by measuring. I look forward to see these numbers go down ;)

